# What year was the one year only (maybe 2?) locking truss rod fork made?



## Brutuskend (Feb 23, 2019)

Pretty sure I have one but I forget what year they were made.


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 23, 2019)

Kind of vague what your asking. Let me fire up the crystal ball...hmmm..schwinn...locking fork, one year only? 1936! (I think)That year the lock was in the center not offset like other years.


----------



## Brutuskend (Feb 23, 2019)

DonChristie said:


> Kind of vague what your asking. Let me fire up the crystal ball...hmmm..schwinn...locking fork, one year only? 1936! (I think)That year the lock was in the center not offset like other years.



Yup, that's it! Thanks!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 23, 2019)

1939 Schwinn DX with optional Cycelock fork.
Notice the straight back position key.
1936 thru 1939


----------



## Brutuskend (Feb 23, 2019)

thats a sweet ride!


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 24, 2019)

For some reason I also thought that was a one year only thing. Good info, Marty! Heres my California standard issued (ha) 41 Dx with offset locking fork.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Feb 25, 2019)

to answer the original question-(I am assuming i have the question right!) what year was the 'one year only' locking fork. in general(for the Schwinn balloon tire person!) the year is 1935-the original year the locking fork came out. this version the key comes out the center of the fork to the rear. for the balloon tire bike-this showed up on the late/last quarter of 1935 on the single diamond framed bike. this frame version is commonly(and mistakenly)called the 1936 version-making its debut in September of 1935. the previously double diamond frame will not take a locking fork.  it was a poor design-locking the front end at a 90% angle. shortly after the offset version keyed fork came out and was a better design. the straight back locking fork was also made in the lightweight fork-those used on bikes like the 'new world'. however not as popular and perhaps too many made at the factory in anticipation of better sales and were being used up in other ways. these early straight back locking forks both for the balloon and the light weights were used up on other models to 'get rid of them'. the light weight version most commonly found on the 1939 dx model. (other models generally meaning less than the fully equipped autocycles and motorbikes) xmas specials-point of sale-dealer sales package etc. please note that when the light weight fork was put on a balloon tire bike-truss rods were added for extra strength-see marty's 1939 dx bike pictured above. (even the fenders were not notched for the rods). the straight back balloon locking fork with truss rods  continued to be used on 'other models' till the supply was exhausted. same with the light weight straight locking fork. below is a page from the 'Fifty years of Schwinn built bikes' Schwinn factory issue 1945.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 25, 2019)

The correct term is “oval balloon” fork, and there were plenty of models equipped with them without truss rods. It doesn’t seem like the angled version was introduced that shortly after the original design given the large number of examples found. DX style truss rods appear to have a slightly different bend to clear the fenders without the notch, hence their unique part numbers in the parts catalog.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Feb 25, 2019)

thank you-yes-that is the correct part title=oval balloon fork!  I mention it above as the light weight fork. don't have many 'encounters' with this type fork so forget/didn't pay much attention to correct name-thanks again for correction.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Feb 17, 2022)

mr.cycleplane said:


> to answer the original question-(I am assuming i have the question right!) what year was the 'one year only' locking fork. in general(for the Schwinn balloon tire person!) the year is 1935-the original year the locking fork came out. this version the key comes out the center of the fork to the rear. for the balloon tire bike-this showed up on the late/last quarter of 1935 on the single diamond framed bike. this frame version is commonly(and mistakenly)called the 1936 version-making its debut in September of 1935. the previously double diamond frame will not take a locking fork.  it was a poor design-locking the front end at a 90% angle. shortly after the offset version keyed fork came out and was a better design. the straight back locking fork was also made in the lightweight fork-those used on bikes like the 'new world'. however not as popular and perhaps too many made at the factory in anticipation of better sales and were being used up in other ways. these early straight back locking forks both for the balloon and the light weights were used up on other models to 'get rid of them'. the light weight version most commonly found on the 1939 dx model. (other models generally meaning less than the fully equipped autocycles and motorbikes) xmas specials-point of sale-dealer sales package etc. please note that when the light weight fork was put on a balloon tire bike-truss rods were added for extra strength-see marty's 1939 dx bike pictured above. (even the fenders were not notched for the rods). the straight back balloon locking fork with truss rods  continued to be used on 'other models' till the supply was exhausted. same with the light weight straight locking fork. below is a page from the 'Fifty years of Schwinn built bikes' Schwinn factory issue 1945.View attachment 954652




It's interesting you mention the fork locking angle at 90% Tyler @mr.cycleplane. The '36 Motorbike (single diamond) I am building currently locks the same way, and I thought what the heck? I figured something is not right. I have to have a super long wire conduit from the tank to the fender so I can lock it. Maybe this carried over on early '36's.


----------

